# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Are There Any New Cutting Edge Hair Transplant Techniques On The Horizon?

## tbtadmin

I have been contemplating having a hair transplant  for the past 5 years, but every time I think Im ready I read a news article   or see a story on TV about a new technique that  promises the  world. When I research what I just read it never seems to [...]

More...

----------


## Laserhead

I hate when I see these stories on the news that do nothing but help to market the latest hair restoration technique that is not new at all. The press is so worthless when it comes to reporting about anything medical. I got screwed by the laser crap because of a story I saw on the local news.  It sucks!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This doctor seems like a very nice guy (and a good doctor I'm sure), but of course it is in a hair transplant doctor's best business and monetary interest to encourage people to get a hair transplant now and not wait for new treatments.  Some one who makes a living doing hair transplants is just not going to steer people away from a procedure which earns them lots of money.  I don't believe that the problem is with the doctors today (a lot of them seem ethical, including this doctor), the problem is with the procedure of transplantation.  A hair transplant does not generate any new hair and leaves permanent scarring.  I've heard plenty of cases where transplanted hair falls out and people are left not only with a permanent linear scar, but also cobblestoning on their head from where the head was plucked.  I just believe that in today's day and age, people should be age to regrow hair and not have to deal with permanent scars on their head for the rest of their lives.
I believe in what Histogen is doing.  WNT's have been known to generate robust hair growth for a long time and now a company is finally experimenting with them.  Dr. Ziering and Dr. Naughton: God bless the both of you for what you are doing with regards to HSC!!  Your discoveries will help the lives of hair loss sufferers like myself immeasurably.  Hopefully, Dr. Cotsarelis and Follica are experimenting with WNT's as well.  It has also been shown that the Noggin chemical leads to robust hair growth and I wish some one would experiment with Noggin as well.

----------


## HelpROGER

I don't see any reason to wait for these so called new treatments to come out if you can make yourself feel a little better with a good hair transplant.  All plastic surgery leaves scars, but people understand that this is just a fact of having surgery. There are too many people who have had good hair transplants in the last few years to argue that they can work well. The unhappy people make the most noise, the happy ones probably just go and enjoy life.

----------


## RichardDawkins

If i wouldnt be happy today i would do the following

1) Ask a willing FUE specialist, to extract 50 Grafts from a certain area in my donor like Gho is doing it.

2) Use Acell on the donor site

3) transplant those 50 Grafts on an area which is bald but can be evaluate easily

4) count them before and after with microscopic shots

5) look at both donor and recipient site at 3 months, 6 monts and 9 months

- if you can see almost full regrowth in the donor area at some point before 9 months, you should ask the surgeon to perform a full 3500 Grafts session.

- if there is no total regrowth and only some, you should get 3500 Grafts done IF your regrowth is somewhere around 80% or higher, because with this kind of rate even a NW7 can be totally fixed for good but below this rate its much more risky

6)if you had your 3500 Graft session done, wait a year and got the exact same thing repeated, maybe this time you took Grafts from the sides.

Estimated sessions (given regrowth above 80% and slick NW7 with a desired density of 70 as NW1 and 250 square centimeters area to fill in) = around 6 sessions

After my calculations, even with six sessions and 80% regrowth, you wouldnt even witness donor dpletion after those sessions.

Important thing here : D the test first, if your doc can achieve a high regrowth rate in the donor area, you can be absolutely sure he can do this on a larger scale as well.

This is right now the only plan, and dont forget to use Acell in the recipient area as well just in case.

WHAT you dont need and never should consider

1) FUT (there are very good docs out there but we all know they even could do their best with FUE i am absolutely sure)
2) FLAPS
3) Scalp pigmentation
4) Doing an FUE without working after the possible HST script
5) Doing FUE without Acell Support
6) Plucking as first restoration plan, because this would take very very long

An almost perfect plan is to get a nice dense hairline around 70 Grafts, not to low and not to high. Get in touch with regenerative support. Do the middle part in your second run, and use the rest for your vertex. Also i would use plucking only to put more dense somewhere if needed.

he possibility about achieving such a procedure this year is around 86%.

I think that Spencer should make a Shout Out to the Hair Loss Associates here to jump over their ego and tr it according to Ghos plan and get in touch with it.

Maybe they all could invest ome money until they go the 50k and vote for one doc to tst it, if its working establish a tandard and make it better

----------

